# Newspaper show jumping pictures



## humblepie (8 August 2012)

Almost old news now but wasn't it nice to see the front pages of the papers yesterday plastered with pictures of the show jumpers.


----------



## HashRouge (8 August 2012)

It was brilliant! The front page of the Guardian had a great picture of all four on the podium, it will be going in my scrapbook


----------

